# How long ?



## hero4u2b (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am starting my 2nd grow and have soaked 8 seeds. ( femmed)  6 of the 8 showed popped. in that I mean after 24 hours u could seed white.. or a tap root.. some form of life. I then put them gently in peat moss just under about a quarter/ 8th inch and have them under floros now. Its been 3 days, I have a heating pad but its the kind that shuts off after like 15 mins automaticly and I keep resetting it.I spray them about 4 times daily to ensure humidity and keep the lil pllastic lid loosly ovem them How long should it generally be before those lil buggers begin to pop out the ground ? Thanks, waiting patiently. Hero


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 3, 2011)

If you soaked the seeds and they had already began to crack it, should be matter of day/days before they are up. 

What do you mean when you say you have to reset your heat mat ? I just plug my mat in and set the required temp on the dial. It switches on and off to maintain correct temps itself.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 3, 2011)

No its a new thing. They shut off to prevent fires or something.. Its all I could find at Walgreens. Thanks Hero


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 3, 2011)

I am wondering as well. should I keep the floros close or a foot or so over them?


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 3, 2011)

Come on ppl I need a lil help here, instead of reading, hitting the bong, answer me.  Thanks Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2011)

How warm is your space?  I never use a heat mat when germing seeds--it is too easy to get them too hot and fry them.  IMO, you should have seen them popping their little heads through the soil by now. 

I just reread that you planted them in peat moss---straight peat moss?  If so, this could be a problem.  Peat moss is _extremely_ acidic.


----------



## Locked (Oct 3, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I just reread that you planted them in peat moss---straight peat moss?  If so, this could be a problem.  Peat moss is _extremely_ acidic.



:yeahthat:

I used to add it to my soil and it started causing all kinds of problems so I dropped it.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 3, 2011)

Well its those lil peat pellet mini green house's.A while ago I put 2 in miracle grow seed starter soil because I could just barley see them starting. I threw a few more in water and will def not use those peat pellets again. I am using the heating pad on a low temp I had read here that- thats what some ppl do? I hate to see 10.00 and 15.00 seeds not grow. Thanks Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2011)

If the heat pad is a people heat pad and not a seed starting heat pad, it is most likely getting way too warm for seeds and frying them.  People have a body temp of 98.6 and heating pads heat up enough over that to keep your body heated--probably at least 102 or so.  Seedlings like it about 80.  A people heat pad will probably heat the pots to over 100.  If I am doing seedlings or starting clones in another space than my vegging closet, I just run a light to keep the temps where they need to be.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmm  ok its gone. Thanks HG


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 3, 2011)

HG or Hammy if u all still here.. Should I have my floros right on and over them or a foot or so?  Dont know if before they come out of the ground if they need/like light or if that is just after they come out of the ground. Thanks Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2011)

They do not need the light until they pop.  However, like I said, I generally keep a light on them for a tiny bit of extra heat.  I do keep it 8-12" away to keep the medium from drying too much.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok Thanks HG- I think I have been keeping the cubes of w/e that stuff is.. too wet.. spraying them 4x a day.  Thanks for the help. Hero


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 11, 2011)

Took between 2 and 4 days for them to pop out of soil.. for future reference for my own read.


----------

